# "Baby born in back of car after hospital refuses to admit mum",



## ameenabano (Apr 30, 2009)

I am shocked to hear about the story of "Baby born in back of car after hospital refuses to admit mum",published in Gulf News on 27,29 April issue.If the ventilator was not available they should have informed the husband beforehand so that they wouldn't have to roam from one hospital to another in search of an incubator! I was pained to hear the statement of the treating gynaecologist Dr Babita Shetty at NMC, who said that according to Health Department rules, patients who are three terms, less than 35 weeks, are not allowed to be treated in the hospital. Please try to put yourself in the situation.This is horrifying and totally in humane.I pray for the well being of the mother and the child.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

does this go for all hospitals?? makes me worried if I want to have another child as my first was early... 37 weeks


----------



## sadlady (May 2, 2009)

*Baby born in back of car after hospital refuses to admit mum"*

Horribe News.How the doctor can be so inhumane.How can the doctor Dr Babita Shetty justify that "patients less than 35 weeks pregnant are not allowed to be admitted "when patient was about to deliver.Doc,consider yourself in her position.
Prayers for the family.


----------

